# Hunting in the Rain???



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok, to all the Pro's out there. Have you done well hunting in the rain?
If so....tell me is it worth going out.... or shoud I just wait until the sun breaks out? Do you set up differently than on a dry day?

Thanks for your input...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'mno pro, and never hunted in the rain, but I know it works really well if you hunt when it's snowing (lightly is best) or fog. The yotes try to get out and get some food before the hard stuff hits, and they are more easily convinced.Never hunted in the rain though, so I'm no help there.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Only thing I can say to that is, get out their get wet and start calling. I will hunt on any day I get a chance to hell with the weather, if you don't score a kill no big deal maybe you will find sign and better your next hunt?

P.S- I am no pro hunter, but I think my advice is sound!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If it is a down pour I would say your better off waiting for a better day, but a light rain probably wouldn't affect there movement much. I usually wait until the weather breaks to head out. If they were held up during a storm then they will probably be on the move and hungry. I have called in the rain a few times and only remember shooting one during a light drizzle. If I did it more I would probably concentrate on heavy cover where it is more sheltered for me and the predators. Depends on how much time you have to hunt too, if you can afford taking off other days then you would probably have more fun on a nicer day.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree, don't waste your time, you'll be doing more harm than good. 
you'll educate and get a rusty gun.

Foggy days are alright though, just have a shotgun handy, they come out of the fog like a ghost.

xdeano


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

I ike hunting in a light rain or mist, your approach is so much more quit, I have got into places in the rain that before were just to noisy and id get busted for i even sat down, heavy rain for yotes, hell no


----------

